# Rod/Reel recommendation for Pier



## thepenguin99 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am going to be heading down to Pensacola in June for some pier fishing. I don't own a decent rod so I am looking for a recommendation. I am looking for something I can use to catch pompano, spanish, and hopefully kings. Size wise that's a pretty big range but since I don't do much fishing I can't see purchasing multiple rods for a single trip. As far as price I am hoping to keep it to $100 or so. I have no problems with used equipment so a recommendation I can pick up on ebay or a forum will work as well. Actually, used equipment strikes me a preferable since, if not abused, it should represent better value.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

What kind of fishing are you going to be doing? Are you going to be jigging or using live bait, drop hooks. Their are several different ways to go. A little more info would be useful. As far as the kings, your set up would probably have to be over 100. And the rod and reel is real totaly different than what you need for the other two.Give a little more info and I might be able to help more.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you from, and what type of fishing do you normally do? It would be good to get something that you can use down here, that will also be useful when you get back (I'm going to assume freshwater). A lower end shimano spinning reel will be fine for pompano, spanish, blues, etc. and you can find a decent little combo (2500-4000 size reel on 6'6"-7' rod) well under 100 bucks. Then you might be able to borrow a rod to king fish with. To be honest, it's going to be tough to find one combo that will suit all your purposes on the pier. How long will you be in town? 

Also, are you familiar with manual reels? (no bail, just a roller that the line goes on) If so, I've got a king rod/reel that you can borrow for your trip so you'll have both ends of the pier spectrum covered.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

For all purpose fishing I'd look for a used Penn6500SS and try to pick up a decent used rod. A penn 5500 is OK for spanish, and schoolie kings, but a little small for the bigguns. But I have accidentally caught a few on a 5500 and I've caught some pompano with them. It's a little small for kings and a little big for pomps. I've bought3 very clean 5500's off of E-bay for $50-60 each.I'd stay away from the SSG series that replaced them(made in China), the jury is still out on those, but the line lay is better than the older Penns.I have one, and like it OK, but don't like the fact that you can't turn off the anti reverse. I'd personally go for the 6500 and bring a lighter freshwater spinning combo you have already laying around for the pomps. It's just not going to be right for all of them.


----------



## RED-FEVER! (Mar 12, 2009)

you can rent poles at the pensacola fishing peir.


----------

